# SSH - Apache - Webserver



## wsammy (7. Juli 2007)

Ich habe verschiedene Fragen, welche mir helfen sollten, die richtige Fragen zu stellen.

Ich betreue einen Webserver, habe aber "keine" Ahnung von SSH, Apache, etc. der Server ist bei server4you.de gemietet und die Administration muss zum grösstenteil über mich erfolgen. Ich kann mich über putty.exe beim server als root anmelden und so viel ich weiss, verbinde ich mich dabei über SSH.

- was muss ich genau lernen, damit ich diese Probleme selber lösen kann? Handelt es sich dabei um SSH ? Apache?
- was muss ich eingeben, damit ich über SSH die Ordnerstruktur sehen kann?
- kennt jemand ein gutes tutorial für mich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juli 2007)

Was Du lernen musst ist der Umgang mit Linux. SSH und Apache sind nur Server-Dienste die dort laufen.

Schau mal bei den Linux-Tutorials vorbei, dort findest Du sicher auch was zum Umgang mit der Shell.
Ansonsten kannst Du auch interessante Links hier im Linux-Forum in der Linkliste fuer Linux finden.

Dein chown-Aufruf aendert uebrigens Besitzer (zu web15) und Gruppe (zu ftponly) des angegegebenen Verzeichnisses und allem was darin enthalten ist (dafuer das -R, damit rekursiv alles durchgegangen wird).
Verzeichnisinhalte kannst Du Dir mit *ls* anzeigen lassen, wechseln wie unter DOS mit *cd*.
Uebrigens wird hier im Gegensatz zu Windows kein Backslash (\) genutzt sondern ein normaler Slash (/).
Am besten meldest Du Dich mal per SSH an und wechselst in das von Dir gesuchte Verzeichnis, oder eben eines darueber und schaust nach ob es denn wirklich existiert. Wenn nicht kannst Du es mit *mkdir* anlegen.
Informationen zu allen moeglichen Befehlen bekommst Du in der Regel ueber *man befehl*.

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Du einen Root-Server mit Linux verwaltest ohne die passenden Kenntnisse zu haben?


----------



## wsammy (7. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank ! Hat mir sehr geholfen !


----------



## Sinac (7. Juli 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Du einen Root-Server mit Linux verwaltest ohne die passenden Kenntnisse zu haben?



Das frage ich mich auch und mir läuft es mal wieder kalt den Rücken runter


----------



## andy72 (8. Juli 2007)

Scheinbar sind die Root-Server zu billig geworden, so dass da inzw. jeder denkt, dass man einen Linux-Server ganz einfach verwalten kann ...schliesslich hat man zu hause schon 1 Woche mit KUbuntu und/Oder OpenSuSE gearbeitet und kennt sich jetzt aus


----------



## wsammy (8. Juli 2007)

> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Du einen Root-Server mit Linux verwaltest ohne die passenden Kenntnisse zu haben?



Gute Frage.. Ich möchte nicht detailliert dazu antwort geben, weil es den Platzrahmen sprengen würde, aber es gibt Sachen, welche so zu Stande kommen, weil die Bedingungen es so wollen.

Eigentlich habe ich nur Websites erstellt.. dann kam ein Zeitpunkt, wo sehr viele Domains zu verwalten waren und wir uns überlegen mussten, was wir machen. Ein eigener Server war mit Abstand die beste Lösung. Zum grösstenteil muss ich ja auch keine Kenntnise davon haben, weil einige Aufgaben auch übergeben werden. Ich musste aber einige Grundkenntnise kennenlernen um mindestens einige Einstellungen selber vornehmen zu können. (da es sonst sehr viel Geld kostet) Zur Info.. 



> Scheinbar sind die Root-Server zu billig geworden, so dass da inzw. jeder denkt, dass man einen Linux-Server ganz einfach verwalten kann ...schliesslich hat man zu hause schon 1 Woche mit KUbuntu und/Oder OpenSuSE gearbeitet und kennt sich jetzt aus



Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.. ich kann dir sogar sagen, dass ich 0 Ahnung davon hatte.

Wenn ich euch richtig interpretiere, lässt ihr die Finger lieber von etwas, das ihr nicht versteht bzw. lernt zuerst sehr viel und beginnt dann 10% -.50% (in Ausnahmefällen vielleicht sogar 100%) umzusetzen ? Ich fange mit 0 Kenntnis an, es stellt sich ein Problem, Ich stelle die "passende" Frage, erhalte manchmal detallierte Antwort, manchmal auch weniger, dann suche ich mit den Infos weiter, falls ich nicht mehr weiter komme, frage ich wieder. So.. dann kann ich 0.1%, setze diese um und bin happy UND DANKBAR FÜR DIE HILFE !

Gruss
Sammy


----------



## andy72 (8. Juli 2007)

Das "Wie" man lernt ist ja jedem slbst überlassen. Ich selbst arbeite seit 1995 mit Linux, auch ich habe mal sehr klein angefangen ...aber ich kann sagen, dass ich nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen wäre, zu diesem Zeitpunkt generell einen Server verwalten zu wollen geschweige technisch zu können. Zu einem Server gehört eben nicht nur geeignete Software und Kenntnis, sondern auch das Verständnis für Sicherheit und Effektivität. Diese beiden Dinge lernt man eben (leider) nur durch jahrelange Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen. Schnell macht man einen Fehler, wo man sich selbst evtl. abends um 23 Uhr noch sagt "Pfff ...macht nix, passt schon so" -genau DIESES Verhalten kann einem die Sicherheit kosten, wenn man bedenkt, dass man aus Leichtsinnigkeit ein fatales Loch ins System gerissen hat, wo man doch besser einen Fachmann ran gelassen hätte


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juli 2007)

Diese Fragen sind nichts persoenliches gegen Dich oder andere die einen Root-Server mieten ohne diesen verwalten zu koennen.
Jedoch besteht bei einem Root-Server das Problem dass dieser eine dicke Leitung zum Internet hat und wenn dieser nicht ordentlich abgesichert wird kann dieser Server schnell zur Anlaufstelle fuer Cracker werden die den Server dann auch gern fuer eigene Zwecke, zum Beispiel zum Spam-Versand oder fuer verteilte DoS-Attacken (DDoS) nutzen.
Entsprechend ist dies hier ein heikles Thema da eben die Leute die schon ein paar Jahre mit Linux arbeiten wissen dass es vor allem fuer Einsteiger nicht so einfach ist alles zu beachten wenn es darum geht den Server vernuenftig abzusichern; wozu eben z.B. gehoert, dass ein eventuell laufender Mail-Server kein offenes Relay ist, dass regelmaessig Updates eingespielt werden und Ports die nicht oeffentlich verfuegbar sein muessen gesperrt werden.
Falls Du fuer diese Sachen jemanden hast der weiss was er tut, dann okay. Im Ernstfall kannst Du dann diesen dafuer haftbar machen. Falls nicht empfehle ich Dir dringendst Dir entweder jemanden zu besorgen der das fuer Dich macht, oder aber die entsprechenden Kenntnisse erwerben.


----------



## wsammy (8. Juli 2007)

Ich verstehe eure Kritik um bin damit auch vollkommen einverstanden ! Ich bin auch für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------

